# Out yards.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Some people would like to keep bees but due to living in a town or village with a dumb law on the books can't at home that is.
There are a lot of rural folks who would like to have honey bees but do not want the expensive of keeping their own.
Many will allow you to set hives on their property just for some honey. We start with a gallon of honey per ever 3 colonies the least amount we will set on property. We had as high as 25 at the charismas tree farm and the owner said a gallon was plenty of honey for his family just him wife and son who didn't like honey (odd boy). Make sure you can have 24/7/12 access to the property. 
We moved the bees from the Christmas tree farm when the owner pass away and the place was sold. New owners only vacation there a month or two during the summer and no one to watch who was messing with our hives.

Just lost one yard this spring as the access was thru a vacant property next door to the property where the bees are. The new owners built a home there this fall/winter and will not allow us access any longer. Going to bring them out with a wagon. They are a ways back and it will take several trips.


 Al


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Yes. I would. I want to help the bees, but don't feel ever that I can make the commitment to them with everything I have going.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

There ya'll go if you live in IN. and want a place to keep bees. Contact Bret

 Al


----------

